# (Planning) Moving to Portugal



## cosmique

Olá!

My name is Kemal Reza, I am an Indonesian currently (still) living in my home country. I do web design for a living and have been working as an independent contractor over the internet for the past 1 year. Additionally, I have a total of 6 years experiences working in web development industry.

Lately I have been thinking of relocating myself (and my wife and my son) to Portugal and based myself there as an independent contractor accepting (of course!) web design/development projects from around the world.

So, the reason I tell all those stories about my background is because I need to gather suggestions and advices, particularly from all of you that actually lives in Portugal, so that I have enough information on whether I will go on with my plan to relocate myself to Portugal. These questions are:

> Is it hard to arrange permits/visas/formalities needed to be able to operate as an independent worker in Portugal? Has anyone have the experiences on arranging these sort of formalities being a non-EU citizens? how did it go for you? any documentations that I needed to secured first maybe from Portuguese authorities? 
> How much is approximately the tax calculations for independent worker? 
> How much I have to contribute to social security every month? Is my family (my wife and one son) will also able to enjoy the benefits of my contributions? 
> I know that now is the very difficult economic situation in Portugal, so I am wondering if this will be a good time for me to actually move there? What do you all think about this? Please also note that I don't want to come to Portugal only to get benefits from state etc etc., in contrary I don't have any problem to contribute how much (relative to how much my revenues are from my web business) I will be needed to contribute to the state/social security/taxes etc. as long as I can see my son is able to attend public school and we can get healthcare if we are sick (and only if we are sick!). So with that in mind, do you think I am crazy to plan this relocation to Portugal? or maybe its actually a good idea? 

Well, thats basically all the questions that I have in mind. I hope that anyone will be kindly enough to try to answer it 

Have a good day to all of you!

Obrigado!


----------



## wink

I asked one of your questions, "I am wondering if this will be a good time for me to actually move to Portugal?" of a group of friends over lunch today. Four of them are teachers, one is a vet and one is an accountant. The overiding response was, "NO!" Things may be difficult where you are, but they are far worse here and the future for anyone looking for work, whatever their profession, is grim, not only in Portugal, but throughout Europe.


----------



## siobhanwf

Totally in accord with Wink. Like most countries in Europe unemployment is at an all time high here in Portugal with costs going up daily.


----------



## cosmique

wow..thank you for the honest answer 

I'm a bit curious though, as I already have a steady income stream (and contracts) for two companies over the internet. So, I didn't really want to look for a job in Portugal, but merely based myself there while doing my work for my current employer over the internet.

Having said that, do you guys still thinks its bad idea to move there? I thought it is supposed to be a good contribution for Portugal, as making Portugal as my base would mean paying tax for them (which they supposedly need in this difficult times  )


----------



## robc

cosmique said:


> wow..thank you for the honest answer
> 
> I'm a bit curious though, as I already have a steady income stream (and contracts) for two companies over the internet. So, I didn't really want to look for a job in Portugal, but merely based myself there while doing my work for my current employer over the internet.
> 
> Having said that, do you guys still thinks its bad idea to move there? I thought it is supposed to be a good contribution for Portugal, as making Portugal as my base would mean paying tax for them (which they supposedly need in this difficult times  )


It is probably fair to say that Portugal is as good a country as any to reside in within Europe, perhaps with the exception of Greece (I am not looking to open another thread up though), the issue is more to do with Europe itself.

There are many issues to be dealt with, now and in the future, these are very variable and may have a detrimental impact on household Income, so a question for you to consider

If you can reside anywhere...............Why Portugal? 

HTH

Rob


----------



## canoeman

cosmique said:


> wow..thank you for the honest answer
> 
> I'm a bit curious though, as I already have a steady income stream (and contracts) for two companies over the internet. So, I didn't really want to look for a job in Portugal, but merely based myself there while doing my work for my current employer over the internet.
> 
> Having said that, do you guys still thinks its bad idea to move there? I thought it is supposed to be a good contribution for Portugal, as making Portugal as my base would mean paying tax for them (which they supposedly need in this difficult times  )


I'd agree with Rob, Portugal is as good as and better than a lot of EU countries, but it is not a great place for the self employed due to the high cost of Social security and tax and procedure.
Your first research should be could you get the necessary visa and work permit, if the answers yes, then you need to look at the pro's and con's for Portugal, but there are EU countries with far simpler and more advantageous social & tax regimes.


----------



## Lucky13

Same here for being Euro wide, if Portugal is where you love and where you want to be...


----------



## Waterdog

Currently in Cyprus & surprise, surprise finding exactly the same views being voiced so not really sure what to do? 

Cost of living about the same as for Portugal so across the board, still cheaper than the (London) UK. 

But we only have one life & Portugal has so much going for it; not least the Portuguese who are amongst the nicest bunch of folk I have been lucky enough to meet.

For me; it's the people not the weather etc. that make a place.

So I would grab Portugal but go in with your eyes wide open.

Ps In Cyprus the schools are making collections to try to help their folk in Greece so there is always those, through little fault of their own, worse off than us.


----------

